# Changer de skin



## monetai (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour 

J'ai acheter il y as un moment une Apple TV 2, bien sur pour la guérir de son inutilité elle as été jailbreaké immédiatement après sa sortie de l'emballage avec installation de XBMC...mais les skin disponibles sont comment dire pour être polit ... peu esthétiques et intéressants ^^ Et dans les options de réglages du thème de XBMC je n'ai accès qu'as 3 skin... 2 confluence (un vertical et l'autre horizontal) ainsi que le thème de base.
J'aimerais donc y adjoindre des nouveaux thémes, tels que Night et Néon.

je sais qu'il faut glisser les fichiers du nouveau skin dans le dossier spécial dans le répertoire d'installation de XBMC via FTP ou SFTP ..mais je doit être un peu nigaud car malgré toutes mes tentatives je n'obtient aucun résultats. = )

J'ai deja organiser des partages FTP (pour installer XBMC sur ma Xbox) et SMB (pour partager les sources)avec succès. Mais cette fois tous mes efforts sont restés vains alors je vous demande de l'aide^^


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Rem64 (5 Août 2011)

Normalement il faut placer le dossier contenant les infos du skin dans le dossier 
/Applications/XBMC.app/Contents/Resources/XBMC/skin
Apres cela devrait apparaitre dans le menu de xbmc skins.

Es-tu sure que le skin est bien compatible avec xbmc? Essaie avec un autre pour en être sur!!


----------



## monetai (5 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse 

Le problème c'est justement d'accéder a ce répertoire..


----------



## Rem64 (6 Août 2011)

Désolé j'avais pas compris dans ce sens là. Si tu utilise un FTP comme filezilla en mode SFTP tu auras accès aux répertoires. Ce n'est pas le cas?? moi ça a marché!

Il faut créer une connexion en SFTP port 22 avec pour login foot et mdp alpine ensuite tu trouveras le dossier


----------



## monetai (8 Août 2011)

Merci encore de bien vouloir m'aider^^

Bah c'est ce que je faisais, mais j'ai toujours le droit a:

Réponse :	fzSftp started
Commande :	open "foot@192.168.*****" 22
Commande :	Pass: ******
Erreur :	Échec de l'authentification.
Erreur :	Erreur critique
Erreur :	Impossible d'établir une connexion au serveur

Je n'ai pourtant pas touché aux mot de passe et identifiant de l'apple TV...et je l'ai même restaurer et re jailbreaker.


----------



## Larme (8 Août 2011)

foot ?
C'est le nom d'user ?

Root plutôt ?


----------



## monetai (9 Août 2011)

Une erreur de frappe de Rem64 surement^^ ...et je copie ça comme ça...je suis idiot^^ 

Quoi qu'il en soi je vous remercie pour votre aide, j'ai tout réinstallé et là ça marche... j'utilisais un custom firmware déjà prêt ça devais être ça^^

Je vous remercie encore^^


----------



## Rem64 (9 Août 2011)

ah oui désolé c'est effectivement root


----------

